# my cold coffee method



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello all, haven't posted for a while but I thought I would share one of the things I've been playing at.

All through the summer I was hankering after good cold coffee. I tried a long steep with cold water and a high coffee/water ratio, I tried brewing on to ice, I went to cafes and tried cold drip but nothing seemed to match the taste I had in my imagination. I've tried some stuff at home and this is the closest I've come to what I had in mind.

I've been mixing roughly 30g coffee (as fine as course sand) with 300g of Ashbeck water at room temperature and then whizzing it up with an aerolatte for a few minutes. Then I pour it into an aeropress and force it through a couple of filters - takes a bit of effort! The result is pretty hazy but good. I've had good results with the Debo natural and the last SM filter sub bag. The HB catimor is quite interesting too.

I'd be really interested to hear any opinions and possible improvements - the filtering can be a pain!

Nick


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm looking for a good hot coffee method...after 45mins in the CCD, you have to drink it quick if you want it warm! ;-)

That said, I had a great brew of the Catimor in the CCD, I completely screwed it up trying to measure water temp in the brewer, poked a hole in the filter paper & had to use some of the brew water to rinse a new filter. Ended up brewing at 25.5g & 354g, strong, vineous, brew, really good cold...thinking about it, it could have been good over 100g or so of ice?

Normally with French press & the Sowden I brew a big pot, have the first mugs hot then have the last mug or two cold/chilled hours later.

Intreaged by your fast cold brew method though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A friend of mine who is a bit of a scientist recommends adding coarsely ground coffee into Volvic (60g per litre) freezing over night and then letting it defrost through a chemex paper into a chemex. Its something Ive not got round to trying!


----------

